
Nasa Aeronautics Book Series (2015) - nithinbekal
https://www.nasa.gov/connect/ebooks/unlimited_horizons_detail.html
======
Gravityloss
[http://www.militarymuseum.org/Lockheed-Skunk-
Works.pdf](http://www.militarymuseum.org/Lockheed-Skunk-Works.pdf) Skunk Works
history is nice reading for someone results oriented...

~~~
wohlergehen
There's also "Skunk Works: A Personal Memoir of My Years at Lockheed" by Ben
Rich for a more intimate perspective.

------
Baeocystin
The one on breaking the mishap chain is great.

[https://www.nasa.gov/pdf/643903main_BreakingMishapChain-
eboo...](https://www.nasa.gov/pdf/643903main_BreakingMishapChain-ebook.pdf)

------
elevensies
Can anyone recommend a book for an introduction level (i.e. tutorial or
cookbook style) coverage of Fault Tree Analysis? I've seen it mentioned in
article about SpaceX blowups, it is something I'd like to understand better.

~~~
efm
Fault Tree Analysis is fairly simple.
[http://www.itsmsolutions.com/newsletters/DITYvol4iss47.htm](http://www.itsmsolutions.com/newsletters/DITYvol4iss47.htm)

Having a clear understanding of the dependencies of the components of the
system, and the ways they can fail/degrade, is the hard part.

~~~
cholantesh
Thanks so much for this. Our team recently did a Lynda course on ITIL problem
management strategies and this technique was universally misunderstood. This
article was much clearer.

------
xemdetia
I'm glad I got to see this as I worked through Operation Overflight (book of
Francis Gary Powers) as a kid but never followed up on the technical details
and development. I started with the ending instead of the beginning!

------
LordKano
Teenage me would have loved this. Middle age me is still interested.

~~~
Quequau
Yeah, the idea of the books is great... but I doubt I'll ever get around to
reading any of them very closely.

